# How Can I Make a Label Similar To This?



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm trying to go for that "antique" kind of look with my labels. I'd like the majority of the label to look similar to this "WANTED" poster.








Here is the picture I'd like to use in the center of the label. How can I get the rest of the white label to have that antique beige tone to it? I'm only proficient with the Avery program at this time. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if you're going to use the wanted poster, but I'll assume you're not. An easy way to simulate it would be to take a photograph of a piece of parchment paper (or any other decorative paper you like) and use that for your background. Hope this helps.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea, not going to use an actual WANTED poster, just want the color tone of it. I think your suggestion may work well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 14, 2012)

like this ?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, that is what I'm looking for. If you don't mind, I'll save this pic as a starting point for me. Thanks.

I'll have plenty of room for the date, ABV, etc., etc. around the edges. I may start labeling all my wines *The Lonely Dock Vintner *only changing the specific wine info.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks again T&K!


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 14, 2012)

You betcha .... I like the name btw! good luck and post us a pic when you get a bottle labeled.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I'm trying to go for that "antique" kind of look with my labels. I'd like the majority of the label to look similar to this "WANTED" poster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
With Avery you can attach the wanted poster first. Now use the crop funtion and save just the center of the picture. Once you've done this select the function to save it to template size and then make it your background.


----------



## jstan (Jun 14, 2012)

I would consider printing it on brown kraft paper and then tearing the edges against a ruler (instead of cutting them apart) to get the rough look. It will look far more authentic than any simulated brown paper that's printed on a laser or ink-jet, and it will be dirt cheap!


----------



## saramc (Jun 14, 2012)

You could also burn the edges with a flame to get a really rustic look.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll look into the brown craft paper as an option. I'm guessing they sell it at most arts & crafts stores? How about Office Depot, Office Max, etc.? If it came with an adhesive back would be great to! If not, any favorite ways to stick it to a bottle?


----------



## jstan (Jun 15, 2012)

You might find it at an office supply store, but an arts & craft store (or online) would definitely be a safer bet. Regular old glue sticks work really well: they're inexpensive and easy to find, non-toxic, apply easily, give you a good smooth adhesion, and will come off nicely when soaked in hot water. I hear that some people use milk, but it sounds messy to me and I haven't tried it.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 15, 2012)

You can also put it in a coffee bath to age it. There are many things you can do creatively, including all the great suggestions above, to get different effects and it all depends on how much effort you want to put in. Another option for paper is a scrapbooking store (not sure if they even exist anymore), but any store like that or arts store will have hundreds of amazing papers to choose from. Happy designing!


----------



## JSPL (Jun 15, 2012)

saramc said:


> You could also burn the edges with a flame to get a really rustic look.



I don't know if your serious or not but that's really funny.


----------



## saramc (Jun 15, 2012)

JSPL said:


> I don't know if your serious or not but that's really funny.


 
I was serious. That particular brown paper/design looks awesome with the burnt edges. I won a regional competition in high school, (decades ago) for marketing and advertisement....it was the burnt edges that pushed my ad over the top.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 16, 2012)

Bring it one step further...put actual bullet holes in it (if you happen to own a gun or someone else who does). Leave a blank area in your design for the hole(s), cut out your individual labels, stack them together between thin pieces of wood, and shoot. It's a whole lot of work and time just for a hole or two, but it's the authenticity that's the branding hook. Like I said...your imagination is the limit depending on how much effort you want to put in.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. Since my wine for these labels is still in the primary, I've got time to try out different schemes. The bullet hole and burnt edge will get tested as well as the coffee bath. Wife suggested a tea bath. I'll definitely show you guys the end product. I really do appreciate all the suggestions!


----------



## jstan (Jun 16, 2012)

Just make sure that you put the bullet holes in BEFORE putting the labels on the bottles


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 17, 2012)

Can I have my mother-in-law hold the labels for me when I put the bullet hole in?


----------



## Sirs (Jun 17, 2012)

How about something like this??? sorry I just seen this and thought it's always good to have alot of choices to play with


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like to stick with the first pic that TonyandKory posted. I'm thinking take your border and put it along the edge of beige field. Does that make sense.


----------



## Sirs (Jun 17, 2012)

well if you need help just holler


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 18, 2012)

With the help of TonyandKory and Sirs, this is a rough draft of what I was seeking. Other suggestions will be tested and implimented closer to bottling time. I'm always open to critiques. Thanks again for all the suggestions and assistnace.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 18, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 19, 2012)

I definitely think those burnt edges will look cool. please post a pic when you get one on a bottle


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 19, 2012)

Will do, but the wine just went in the secondary and then I bulk age for several months, but eventually a pic will be posted. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 25, 2012)

WOW! Not THAT looks antique! Good work!


----------



## saramc (Jun 25, 2012)

Fabulous---so glad I suggested the burnt edges! PM me and I will share my address, so you can ship me a bottle!! 
I would also love to see the finished product when applied to your bottles. Good work!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 25, 2012)

Noontime said:


> Bring it one step further...put actual bullet holes in it (if you happen to own a gun or someone else who does). Leave a blank area in your design for the hole(s), cut out your individual labels, stack them together between thin pieces of wood, and shoot. It's a whole lot of work and time just for a hole or two, but it's the authenticity that's the branding hook. Like I said...your imagination is the limit depending on how much effort you want to put in.


 
12g shot gun, sandwich between some cardboard. Do some pratice to find a good distance to shoot from.

BTW, great looking label!


----------

